# Fitness/motivation question to oldies



## Rusty Nails (6 Nov 2018)

I am a 71 year old who returned to cycling after a 35 year gap eight years ago, prior to retiring.

I am nothing special as a cyclist but for the first six or seven years I was steadily getting stronger, riding around 60 miles a week and loving long, hilly rides.

The past few years I have had to have three lengthy layoffs, torn knee ligaments, a detached quadriceps tendon repair operation, and a cervical fusion and discectomy seven months ago.

I believe I have had a noticeable drop in strength/stamina the past year or so and after the last lay-off I am finding it more difficult to get back the motivation to ride, with headaches most days and also finding the riding position quite painful on the neck. My doctor believes I am suffering from depression and has suggested a course of anti-depressants but I do not want to go down that route.

I am going to persevere, as cycling is important to me, although I know this will be more difficult through the winter, which always reduces my riding, and hope that I will improve again come next spring.

I would like to know if any of the other oldies on this forum have had injury/motivational problems with their riding as they have got older. Does there come a time in life when you know further improvement is unlikely and accept your limitations?


----------



## CXRAndy (6 Nov 2018)

Try not to think about improving fitness, but rather enjoy just getting out and cycle. Have you thought about going on holiday, somewhere warm and cycling whilst there. Warm sunny weather improves everyone's mood.


----------



## dan_bo (6 Nov 2018)

Have you considered cyclocross?


----------



## fossyant (6 Nov 2018)

Keep going. You don't want to be like my MIL who has been sat in a chair for at least the last 10 years getting slowly worse as she has never exercised, and won't even walk to the loo. She's 82 and literally sits in a chair all day, shuffles to the side to use the commode, then gets wheeled to her bed in the dining room. She won't even try walking to bed, or even the loo. She's also very heavy eating sugary stuff all day. Had a stroke many years ago, heart valve replaced and has AF as well as a gazillion tablets. She was like this younger than yourself.

I've got a fair few injuries, and the missus keeps telling me, 'you don't want to be like my mum'. Do your stretches too. PS get a turbo, go swimming, go for a good walk if the weather not nice enough.

That's the tactics my missus uses...


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2018)

67 next month and my speed has been dropping off for the last few years, I can still do the distance it just takes a bit longer. I just go out and enjoy the ride.


----------



## CXRAndy (6 Nov 2018)

Im not as old as some, but have had a few physical setbacks which ive overcome. I have never been fitter and my weight is in control with cycling. Keep going, find and do little things that give you pleasure. Buy a new bike or service yours with new parts.


----------



## Rusty Nails (6 Nov 2018)

dan_bo said:


> Have you considered cyclocross?



The last time I did cyclocross was 1975. I think it might kill me now. One of the reasons I took up cycling was because of knee pain following years of running and other sports. (cycling gives me no knee problems, other than the falling off the bike )

I played for competitive sports teams for years and I think part of my motivation problem might be frustration at the realisation that my performance levels and rates of recovery are getting worse, when I used to bounce back before.

There is undoubtedly a lot of good advice in just going out and enjoying the ride, but it doesn't always come easy.

My aim, fossyant, is to ride until my 80s.


----------



## The Bystander (7 Nov 2018)

Rusty Nails said:


> My doctor believes I am suffering from depression and has suggested a course of anti-depressants but I do not want to go down that route.



Do _you_ think you may be suffering from depression? If so, I'd be inclined to reconsider the anti-depressant route.

I resisted the medication option for years but eventually relented. It took two attempts to find a drug that I felt comfortable with and I stuck with it for slightly longer than I thought necessary. I wanted to stop as soon as I started to feel (slightly) better but with hindsight I understand why continuing the treatment was recommended. I also took time to slowly stop the medication (gradual reduction over a number of weeks) when it was time to do so.

I was reluctant to take anti-depressants but they did help me and as a side effect offered some pain relief too.



Rusty Nails said:


> The past few years I have had to have three lengthy layoffs, torn knee ligaments, a detached quadriceps tendon repair operation, and a cervical fusion and discectomy seven months ago.



It took me more than a year to fully recover from my discectomy. Allow your body the time it needs. I eventually found a physiotherapist who helped and introduced me to some gentle Pilates exercises which have been life changing.

It's only now that I can see that I'd been banging my head against a wall by trying to improve my fitness before I'd addressed my depression and physical pain.

That's what worked for me, I wish you luck in finding a solution that has you enjoying your rides to 80 and beyond.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (7 Nov 2018)

I don’t mean to patronise you by admitting that I am a youngster of 44. But I have been through/going through similar stuff to you. It’s a part of my life that I manage really well now that I have been upfront and I am honest about it. I have been through various tragedies which have caused ‘injury’. I am not alone, but I am in a minority that is bold enough to admit to and talk about it. Robin Williams syndrome. Cheerful on the surface, but I walk with the black dog sometimes ....You get the picture.

Anyway. I don’t get on with medication so avoided antidepressants. Similarly, I don’t need the burden of the extra ups and downs of alcohol, so I don’t drink at all anymore. I don’t earn much, but with the money I have saved I bought a smart trainer which got me through last winter. What a life changer. I eat properly, I am fit, I am no longer constantly tired and an old rugby injury (knee) rarely plays up. Life has been pretty good. Not perfect, but whose is?

There are characters on here who ‘have stuff going on’ and are very open about it. It’s a great community and I hope you find repair through cycling and the wise and funny advice on here.


----------



## dan_bo (7 Nov 2018)

Rusty Nails said:


> The last time I did cyclocross was 1975. I think it might kill me now. One of the reasons I took up cycling was because of knee pain following years of running and other sports. (cycling gives me no knee problems, other than the falling off the bike )
> 
> I played for competitive sports teams for years and I think part of my motivation problem might be frustration at the realisation that my performance levels and rates of recovery are getting worse, when I used to bounce back before.
> 
> ...


Good on ya.

I was born in 1975.


----------



## tom73 (7 Nov 2018)

I'm no way near your age or have the physical problems you have but you sound to me going a lot more than most a lot younger than you. I share your lack of cycling at this time of year and that it's important to you. I've only been cycling since June but already it's become part of who I am and mentally i've improved a lot. I really struggle mentally this time of year as it is so having had to lay off the bike too is making it all the harder. 

I don't have a turbo so use a mix of walking and the gym to keep going. I'd say like others have said find other things to do to help with your fitness. Build it up bit by bit and you will be back to how things use to be. It may take a bit longer but not impossible. So spend the time you'd be on the bike doing the other stuff. Do what I do don't look at it as instead of the bike but an investment in the next ride. See if you have any groups near you aimed at your age group fitness wise more fun in a group and get's you out when you may not feel like it. 

Like @Heltor Chasca say's it's a good bunch on here so keep posting and help will come.

You are going to have off days just do want you can have a few goals and work towards them just don't get too hung up on them 
Just don't give up and keep going you sound like your going great the body is great at adapting if you let it and work on it bit by bit.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2018)

dan_bo said:


> Good on ya.
> 
> I was born in 1975.



Youngster


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2018)

Keep at it. The MIL is basically knackered and has been living a slow death. You are the age of my parents and my dad still gets on a bike in the summer. Just don't make it a chore, pick the good days, do something else on bad days. There is no rush.

I aim to be MTB'ing till I die, provided I don't break too much. My 40-45's has seen me break more bones than the rest of my life. And its not brittle bones, just car interactions. Keeping a reasonable level of fitness helps with the cycling.


----------



## Katherine (7 Nov 2018)

Rusty Nails, I hope I'm still as keen as you to keep on cycling in my 70s.
Are you able to enjoy short rides without pain ? Then only very gradually start to increase the milage.
Can you find anyone to ride with you? Having company would really help to distract you from any discomfort.
The doctor should be helping you to manage the pain. 
Have you asked for physio ? Or try a sports therapist or bike fit to help with finding a comfortable ride position .


Rusty Nails said:


> I am going to persevere, as cycling is important to me, although I know this will be more difficult through the winter, which always reduces my riding, and hope that I will improve again come next spring.


What a great attitude!
Log your rides in the Your Ride Today thread - however short or slow - or in this thread and keep chatting even when it's not going well.
Good luck


----------



## PaulSB (7 Nov 2018)

At 64 I'm glad to say I don't have any similar problems but have helped someone with depression and have another who manages the illness with medication.

Obviously I don't know if you have depression but this may help either way. An aspect of depression is one stops doing things one loves. Secondly exercise and fresh air can be a great help. The help I was able to give was simply listening and cycling with my friend. I used to extract a commitment to meet me at a certain place and time. My friend didn't let me down once in the 7-8 months we did this. I do know on other days my friend would stay in despite making other plans to get out. Things went in a new, positive direction for this person and our routine ended.

Can I suggest you make a similar committnent to a friend to push yourself to get out.

My other friend has accepted the need for medication and with the GP's help has the illness well under control.

I try to ride all winter but some days the weather is just too bad. Following a heart attack three years ago I couldn't cycle for nearly five months. During that time I walked at least 4 miles a day. Walking is easy, just throw on a coat, boots or shoes and get out of the door. I used to borrow a dog as well.


----------



## Rusty Nails (7 Nov 2018)

Thanks for all the helpful replies.

I did suffer a prolonged period of depression some 20 years ago following a number of particularly bad family tragedies, and that was helped by taking a course of anti-depressants. I always felt lucky to have come off them with no withdrawal problems and would probably use them again, but only as a last resort once I have tried to resolve the problems without medication.

As far as the cycling goes I think it is going to be a case of gradual, rather than sudden improvement. I have joined the gym again today in the hope that it will help build up fitness.


----------



## tom73 (7 Nov 2018)

Good for you that way it will get you out , meet people even it's just to hello and gets you fit. Once you get into a routine fitness will come. Remember it's the end that matters not how you get to it.


----------



## gbb (7 Nov 2018)

I think the lack of ability to regain fitness like you used to is perfectly natural and should be accepted.
I'm a mere 60 and simply can't regain what i had after a 2 year layoff, part of it bugs me, part of me sees it as a relief, i don't have to go out and hammer myself..which is what i used to do to a degree, now its more about getting out and enjoying it.
But its still hard, life, motivation, health etc etc all get in the way, i feel i've tapered off again towards the end of this year and struggle to get out there although when i do, its a one hour ride maximum, that suits me now.

The depression side ?...years ago i had a long bout without taking any medication then eventually dragged my sorry carcass to the docs, got some citalopram....and within 2 weeks i felt enormously better and wondered why the hell i let it carry on for so long. I came off them asap and managed ok, it gave me the lift i needed and did what it needed to do. Other drugs may work for other people, citalopram did for me.


Have you considered an e bike Rusty ? its a revelation if the legs or joints are showing signs of tiredness etc, it brings back the joy of cycling while giving you a hand along the way.


----------



## Bazzer (7 Nov 2018)

Sometimes you need the meds, not for picking you up, but to stop you from falling prey to the black dog.
Unfortunately as we get older, physical set backs, do seem to have a more lasting effect. So adaptation may be the key. As suggested upthread, a flat bar bike may help or an ebike. A new toy may also give you the filip you may need.


----------



## s7ephanie (7 Nov 2018)

Same here, started cycling about 5 years ago and would go for miles and go out almost every day, now after a couple of operations and broken wrist I find my motivation lacking, I just go out when I feel like it and don't push myself to go as often. Just enjoy the rides when you do feel like it x winter has now set in so will do even less, but shall look forward to the sunnier days xx good luck


----------



## Rusty Nails (7 Nov 2018)

Dogtrousers/gbb/bazzer: I have moved to my flat bar road bike and my mtb while my neck has been repairing but I still get neck pain/headaches, possibly from the jarring on the crappy road surfaces round here. I am also doing neck strengthening exercises several times a day. I have also arranged to see the surgeon next week who did my neck op, to have an X-ray and discuss the problems.

I might well go down the e-bikes route, if I still struggle next summer, or even in a few years time.

In the meantime I have some new toys to keep me interested through the winter, in the form of a Whyte 901 mtb I am building, and a project to renovate an old Harry Hall steel road bike.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Nov 2018)

Cycling buddy of mine got his ebike three months ago............it's improved my motivation and fitness trying to keep up. 

They are good and it's been a real boost to my pal.


----------



## User76022 (10 Nov 2018)

If the riding position is causing headaches and neck pain, then I'd suggest the bike is not correctly adjusted for you. Maybe this is something to check first. The obvious one is seat height which I'm sure we all know. But the seat also adjusts backward and forward, sometimes the handle bars can be adjusted, and for me, even a subtle adjustment of brake lever angle can make the difference between an enjoyable ride or shoulder pain.

With the bike set up right, and cleaned and lubed, the next thing I'd look at is riding habit. For me it's about leisure. If it's a workout I won't stick with it. If it's enjoyable I will. The latter is better for your fitness for the simple reason that if you enjoy it you'll keep doing it.

And yes, people in their 70s and beyond can get fit. I know plenty of them.


----------



## Rusty Nails (11 Nov 2018)

User76022 said:


> If the riding position is causing headaches and neck pain, then I'd suggest the bike is not correctly adjusted for you. Maybe this is something to check first. The obvious one is seat height which I'm sure we all know. But the seat also adjusts backward and forward, sometimes the handle bars can be adjusted, and for me, even a subtle adjustment of brake lever angle can make the difference between an enjoyable ride or shoulder pain.
> 
> With the bike set up right, and cleaned and lubed, the next thing I'd look at is riding habit. For me it's about leisure. If it's a workout I won't stick with it. If it's enjoyable I will. The latter is better for your fitness for the simple reason that if you enjoy it you'll keep doing it.
> 
> And yes, people in their 70s and beyond can get fit. I know plenty of them.




The bikes were set up perfectly for me up until the neck operation. The problem is 2-part: finding a comfortable position that I can hold for a long time, which I have experimented with, and the road jarring that goes up via the fork. It may be that, for a while at least, I will have to have the position more upright than I like, or am used to.


----------



## Mrs M (11 Nov 2018)

Just keep at it 
Find an excuse to get out every day and you’ll get there 
Best wishes xx


----------



## ianbarton (11 Nov 2018)

I am 63 and my average speed has remained constant over the last few years. After my cancer operation last January it took me several months to get back to something like where I was before. I found walking, which I did anyway was a useful alternative. Now nearly two years post operation I find it harder to do back to back long days and it takes longer to recover. I used to set a target of completing 10,000km per year, but it's more likely to be 8-9000 this year. I find setting a target of 160km per week is manageable and it gives me the motivation to get out when I am feeling tired. I vary the length of my rides between 40 and 60km. I have also done a few 100km rides this year.

I have never suffered from depression, so can't help with that. However, I find that my general mood is always better if I am outside, even if not cycling.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Nov 2018)

What tyres and pressures are you running? Can you fit wider tyres at lower pressures to alleviate the road vibration? Many run tyre pressure near the max which is far too high for most.


----------



## Rusty Nails (11 Nov 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> What tyres and pressures are you running? Can you fit wider tyres at lower pressures to alleviate the road vibration? Many run tyre pressure near the max which is far too high for most.



I have tried riding my retro front suspension mtb. A lot better than the road bike for my problem so I think it will be my main choice for a while, along with the new mtb when I finish building it in the next week.


----------



## User76022 (11 Nov 2018)

Rusty Nails said:


> The bikes were set up perfectly for me up until the neck operation. The problem is 2-part: finding a comfortable position that I can hold for a long time, which I have experimented with, and the road jarring that goes up via the fork. It may be that, for a while at least, I will have to have the position more upright than I like, or am used to.


Do you wear a helmet?

The reason I ask this is because I realised that sometimes my helmet causes a stiff neck. It is comfortable enough and lightweight, but sometimes, depending on riding conditions, the front of it gets in my eye line thus forcing me to lift my head more rather than sort of looking up with my eyes if that makes sense. 

If it's shock coming through the fork, I'm going to assume it's a road bike with rigid fork, which I know little about. I prefer a mountain bike because I like a mix of on and off road, but it means I have shock absorbing forks. I am vaguely aware that there used to be shock absorbing stems at one time. I don't know if that's still a thing or if they've been superseded by suspension forks? I believe there are also options involving gel based grips.


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2018)

Rusty Nails said:


> I have tried riding my retro front suspension mtb. A lot better than the road bike for my problem so I think it will be my main choice for a while, along with the new mtb when I finish building it in the next week.



You may find a more modern hardtail or FS is more comfortable and upright. There has been big geometry changes in the last 4-5 years. My retro rigid MTB is very low front end, and much more uncomfortable even on smooth surfaces.


----------



## Rusty Nails (11 Nov 2018)

fossyant said:


> You may find a more modern hardtail or FS is more comfortable and upright. There has been big geometry changes in the last 4-5 years. My retro rigid MTB is very low front end, and much more uncomfortable even on smooth surfaces.



I know what you mean. My retro mtb has a Pace suspension fork that, even though it cost more than £200 22 years ago, is not as good as modern stuff.

My new build is a modern Whyte 903 and has a Reba fork so I hope for a big improvement.


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2018)

Rusty Nails said:


> I know what you mean. My retro mtb has a Pace suspension fork that, even though it cost more than £200 22 years ago, is not as good as modern stuff.
> 
> My new build is a modern Whyte 903 and has a Reba fork so I hope for a big improvement.



You will. New suspension is quite plush these days. Don't forget the 30% sag. The geometry has changed to allow better descending frqom what I can see. My FS just charges over stuff. PS a dropper seat post is a good idea, even if just to help swing your weary legs over the bike.


----------



## Rusty Nails (9 Dec 2018)

After a month of regular gym attendance I have found that my fitness /motivation has definitely improved compared to a few months ago, and am not feeling so down. The headaches are still there and I have an MRI scan in the New Year to check on things after the op.

I go to the gym every other day and use the cross-trainer, weight machines and running machine and it is starting to make a difference (no stationary bikes as I find those mind-numbingly boring).

The weather has limited my cycling but I have got out a few times, once on the road bike, and my stamina on hills is improving.

I am not a winter person and think this routine will get me through the winter OK and make me fitter and more enthusiastic for the cycling.


----------



## screenman (9 Dec 2018)

I have just added a daily yoga session to an already busy exercise shedule, I would recommend it to anyone fit enough to do it.


----------



## Rusty Nails (9 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> I have just added a daily yoga session to an already busy exercise shedule, I would recommend it to anyone fit enough to do it.



I did Pilates for five years a long time ago to ease back problems. It worked brilliantly, but like a fool I stopped doing it because it worked. Might look to start that again, or yoga, if I can fit it in.


----------



## screenman (9 Dec 2018)

Rusty Nails said:


> I did Pilates for five years a long time ago to ease back problems. It worked brilliantly, but like a fool I stopped doing it because it worked. Might look to start that again, or yoga, if I can fit it in.



Go for it, being fitter gives you more time.


----------



## NorthernSky (11 Dec 2018)

on the limitations. yes i think there is a time you have to accept you will not be able to cycle as far / often / fast 
i've had injuries and a lot of what i do is trying to stop them coming back! if i feel a niggle i'll cut my cycle short rather than pushing on through it
if i cycle one day i'll maybe just go for a walk the next to rest the legs. 
i want to be injury free for as long as possible and still be riding at your age , which is great


----------



## Sharky (11 Dec 2018)

User76022 said:


> Do you wear a helmet?
> 
> The reason I ask this is because I realised that sometimes my helmet causes a stiff neck. It is comfortable enough and lightweight, but sometimes, depending on riding conditions, the front of it gets in my eye line thus forcing me to lift my head more rather than sort of looking up with my eyes if that makes sense.



Wearing glasses can also cause a strain on the neck if you have to keep lifting your head.


----------



## Globalti (11 Dec 2018)

Wearing a cycling cap under my helmet gave me a stiff neck because I had to raise my head by a couple of degrees extra to see under the peak. Wearing glasses shouldn't do that though.


----------

